# Headset / headphones for sensitive ears?



## EEthanShire (Nov 17, 2007)

I moved in to an apartment recently and my neighbors are quite sensitive to loud music and what not. I'm looking to purchase a headset (headphones + mic) for gaming purposes; would appreciate any recommendations. As far as requirements are concerned, comfort for prolong use is more a *priority *than quality of sound. This is not to suggest that I will settle for static producing headphones but something agreeable for both quality of sound and comfort.


----------



## Bradan (Nov 18, 2007)

sennheiser pc 160 are nice.


----------



## oregon (Nov 18, 2007)

There's a rosewill at newegg right now for a dollar. Pretty good deal.


----------



## EEthanShire (Nov 18, 2007)

For a dollar? Questionable price, doubt it will provide either decent sound quality and comfort.  According to reviews, that just happens to be the case. 

I've yet to find a headset that is solid in all areas, and I'm considering on purchasing a separate microphone. I think that will be my best option here.


----------



## epidemik (Nov 18, 2007)

What is your price range?

I have the same problem. My ears are sorta funky and i have swimmers' ear (or whatever) so everything hurts. I just tried a bunch of headsets from circuit city. I bought about 5 (one at a time) and returned them the next day till i found one that worked. 

I had to settle with these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104055 
Mainly due to price range  They sound awesome but are uncomfy for about 15 minutes, then theyre comfortable for about an hour, then they start hurting. Its kinda weird.

Seems like everyones ears are different and a lot of it is personal preference so you kinda gotta try them.


----------



## EEthanShire (Nov 20, 2007)

My ears aren't abnormally shaped (at least that's what I think), just sensitive to prolonged pressure. I've actually found a pair that I've taken a liking too--Sennheiser HD555. A little pricey for some, but comfort is a must for me. Scouring the internet for reviews I find nothing but excellent customer raves. This in itself has persuaded me to make the purchase. 

Unfortunately it lacks the support of a microphone, but those I can find fairly cheap as a stand alone, so no big lose.


----------



## epidemik (Nov 20, 2007)

EEthanShire said:


> My ears aren't abnormally shaped (at least that's what I think), just sensitive to prolonged pressure.



lol sorry if i offended you.


----------



## EEthanShire (Nov 20, 2007)

No offense has been incurred.


----------

